

SpaceX's first Falcon9 launch this Friday - argon
http://spacex.com/updates.php

======
jallmann
SpaceX's blog is a great read, particularly the launch descriptions. Going
through them is a good way to pass a slow day.

~~~
jedc
I highly recommend signing up to their e-mail list. It's very low traffic (an
e-mail about once every 3-4 months) but is filled with great info and photos
from the factory, rocket testing, and the launchpad. Modern-day space porn...

------
CitizenKane
Should be cool to watch the launch if weather cooperates. You can check out
the webcast here <http://www.spacex.com/webcast.php> on the launch day
(warning: if you go there now there is an autoplaying video).

------
AngryParsley
Here's a video of Falcon 1 going into orbit:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWtfE1GHNjg>

